# Monitor shows no signal sometimes....



## Alive_Hunter (May 25, 2015)

Sometime back I was facing issue with my desktop of sudden Hard shutdown.
initially I thought it was cause of heating issue since my system use to give me 70  degree alert when I use t play GTA 5. 

Then I changed my PSU to Antec VP550 v2 and also added Cooler Master Hyper 212x CPU cooler.

But still one of the issue still remains unsolved.

Many a times when I start my system, 4 beep sound from my Asus MOBO (as per manual 4 beeps means no VGA output) and the Display says no input signal.

the issue does not end here, Even if sometimes the system starts normally, all of a sudden the display says no signal even though the CPU is running and i can here the sound from the speakers of videos/mp3 if its running. 
The only thing I can do now is Hard Shutdown and try starting again.

I have no idea whts wrong!! I tried changing the GPU witha friends GPU but still the same issue.

My configuration: 
Processor:	AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor
Motherboard:	ASUS M5A97 R2.0
Memory:	G.Skill DDR3: F3-12800CL9-4GBXL [X2]
Video Card(s):	ATI Radeon HD 5670 , GDDR5, 1024 MB  (Friends GPU : ATI Sapphire 6770)
Hard Disk(s):	WD WD10EZEX Blue 1 TB + 1TB WD Portable USB3.0
LCD/CRT Model:	DELL S2240L
Case:	Cooler Master: K380 + 2 x 120mm Fan : Deepcool + CoolerMaster Hyper 212x CPU cooler
Power Supply:	Corsair CX 430 V2
Software:	Microsoft Windows 7 (6.1) Ultimate Edition 64-bit Service Pack 1 (Build 7601)


----------



## jasku (May 25, 2015)

You may want to try the following - 

1) Take out one module at a time and see if the problem persists
2) Do you have any PS/2 peripherals attached to the system?
3) Then we will move on to the CPU/Mobo


----------



## Alive_Hunter (May 25, 2015)

jasku said:


> You may want to try the following -
> 
> 1) Take out one module at a time and see if the problem persists
> 2) Do you have any PS/2 peripherals attached to the system?
> 3) Then we will move on to the CPU/Mobo



actually similar thing i have tried...
RAM - RAM doesn't seems to be a problem. still tried with 1 RAM stick at a time.
PSU - Changed the PSU to a new one.
GPU - Tried using an alternate GPU .. still the same issue.

this mobo is not have direct VGA or HDMI (no onboard Graphics) ports to test without external GPU.


----------



## jasku (May 25, 2015)

Alive_Hunter said:


> actually similar thing i have tried...
> RAM - RAM doesn't seems to be a problem. still tried with 1 RAM stick at a time.
> PSU - Changed the PSU to a new one. - *I mentioned PS/2 which is any non usb peripheral device, like the old kb/mouse connectors.*
> GPU - Tried using an alternate GPU .. still the same issue.
> ...



If you have completed the RAM, can you try by directly plugging your PC into the wall socket if you are using a UPS, or vice-verse.


----------



## Minion (May 25, 2015)

Seems like loose connection try changing cable.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2015)

looks like the primary pci-e slot of motherboard has gone bad. try the gpu on the  second slot. It'll be a little slower [ performance wise ] but enough for testing purpose. See what happens.


----------



## Alive_Hunter (May 27, 2015)

jasku said:


> If you have completed the RAM, can you try by directly plugging your PC into the wall socket if you are using a UPS, or vice-verse.


 
I am not using UPS.. all are connected to the mains via spike gaurd....




Minion said:


> Seems like loose connection try changing cable.





topgear said:


> looks like the primary pci-e slot of motherboard has gone bad. try the gpu on the  second slot. It'll be a little slower [ performance wise ] but enough for testing purpose. See what happens.



hmm ... will try the second PCIex2.0 slot also will change the HDMI cable.... and post the feedback... 
thanks

- - - Updated - - -

reading ur case of Asus MOBO.. 
seems even mine MOBO is the problem ....

- - - Updated - - -

yesterday tried lots of permutation - combination..
first changed the HDMI cable.. .. but the same issue ..
tried by inserting the GPU (ATI 6670) in the secondary slot (x4) on my MOBO (ASUS M5A97 R2.0) ..  but still the same issue ..

then I connected the VGA Cable to my monitor (DELL S2240L) along with the HDMI connected... and selectd the VGA signal input in the monitor....

to my surprise the display started after re-boot... but the screen colour more of REDDISH... then once ON, I changed the display setting to HDMI  on the go..... it worked properly..

to try again ... i did .. shutdown -> changed display setting to HDMI ->restart -> no display ... 
again .. I tried multiple times ... -> shutdown -> changed display settings to VGA -> Boot -> reddish display but working -> changed display settings to HDMI -> worked perfect...

not sure whts going on .. but this is the ways its working...

does anyone has any idea whts the issue here ...
pls help..


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2015)

I think the issue is with the monitor then. If possible try with your friends monitor and see what happens.


----------

